# Remember the sleet?



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

This was the 10" sleet storm last spring. You can see in the picture without the truck that this was my second trip to this house. Note that ALL the sleet and snow from the roof came off in a big pile and none stuck to the roofs. Some of those piles were 2 feet deep or more below a corner valley of a large roof, and mostly right on the walkways or at the corners of the garage/house. I was shoveling walks for two days after the storm. There was also a flash freeze at the end of the storm which solidified the snow. You could walk on top of it and had to use a dirt shovel to remove it in pieces on the walkways. And yes the backplow saved me but even with that it still took me 26 hrs. to plow everyone 2 or 3 times.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow man bring back images of last weekends mess  nothing conpaired too that however


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That storm was brutal last year; the drives that we cleared on the first pass were frozen solid on the second trip. Honestly thought about getting out of the biz after that one...Would give anything for just a normal snowfall; 3-6 inches of powder. Seems like all we get in CT is sleet. How much did that rear plow set you back?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn I hope you were paid well for that storm. That would suck.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

FordFisherman;466853 said:


> That storm was brutal last year; the drives that we cleared on the first pass were frozen solid on the second trip. Honestly thought about getting out of the biz after that one...Would give anything for just a normal snowfall; 3-6 inches of powder. Seems like all we get in CT is sleet. How much did that rear plow set you back?


The backplow is 7 years old and on it's second truck. I think I paid around $2000 back then. One of those things that make you wonder what you did without it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i remember plowing that storm in ct what a b***ch . I really beat on my truck that storm i had to pull a couple people out that storm. at the end of my route i had a bunch of ice chuncks jam up and cut a rubber brakeline near my front tire which was a good way to finish off the day.


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

ya i hate when theres a lot of snow there and I'm with my dad and hes like ok get out and shovel from the garage I'm like ugh cant wait till i have my own truck.


----------

